# how much to screen print & is it possible



## rd2richs (Jun 25, 2008)

I did this in CMYK, just wondering if it can be screen printed since it has many shadings and colors and if so for about how much for 75 white shirts


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Why don't you try DTG with this? Then you wouldn't have to pay for all those screens.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

It would actually only be 4 screens.  For 75 pieces, I'm sure screen printing would be cheaper. You would just have to find someone skilled at process printing, since I'm guessing the colors might be tough to achieve for someone who didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can get 75 shirts in white printed for about $5 each. Maybe less.


----------



## MereImage (Mar 17, 2008)

This would be best screen printed as a 5 color, indexed in Photoshop.


----------



## rd2richs (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm planning to get 100 screen printed...any ideas on what company to use? so far this one is the best price i found Custom T-Shirts and Silk Screen Shirt Printing by T-Shirt Pros


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I checked the company you named, they seem high to me. Have you tried:
Screenprinting, Custom Heat Transfers, Screenprinting Equipment
They seem reasonable

Art


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

rd2richs said:


> I did this in CMYK, just wondering if it can be screen printed since it has many shadings and colors and if so for about how much for 75 white shirts


It's best printed with 5 screens as the person above said.

Try contacting [email protected] , INK SCREENS > Custom Screen Printing, Embroidery, Stickers, located in Portland Oregon if you haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rd2richs said:


> I'm planning to get 100 screen printed...any ideas on what company to use? so far this one is the best price i found Custom T-Shirts and Silk Screen Shirt Printing by T-Shirt Pros


You could try forwardprinting.com, rawtalentinc.com, newellgraphics.net. there are lots of great printers out there that can do that design.

Just call (or email) around and send them your graphic and ask for quotes and you'll get a good idea on the range of pricing. Be sure to check which t-shirt is included with the quotes, because sometimes that will make the price vary


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

neato said:


> For 75 pieces, I'm sure screen printing would be cheaper.


For a 5 color job on 75 white tees, I think the dtg and screen prices would be pretty close. It would all depend on the setup costs and garment mark up of the printer too (unless you provide garments). Your location will also play a factor for shipping cost as well.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the funk said:


> For a 5 color job on 75 white tees, I think the dtg and screen prices would be pretty close. It would all depend on the setup costs and garment mark up of the printer too (unless you provide garments). Your location will also play a factor for shipping cost as well.


I would think so. We could do them dtg around $5 and I know a screen printer that would do them for around the same.


----------

